# Capt Stacy?



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Anybody got anything to say about these guys? I'm thinking about a 24 hour ironman trip with them soon....

http://www.captstacy.com/

Thx.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Great boat and crew. I too have plans in Aug for the 24 hr trip. I just came back from down that area fishing the Carolina princess 18hr trip. I did good, but I am hoping closer to the summer the fish will be bigger. :fishing:


----------



## BlakSpyda (Dec 27, 2005)

My last trip with Capt Stacy was in late Oct. I had a truck load of folks from here and NC. We were supposed to do the 24hr Trip, but because of the Friday/Saturday storm, we did a Sunday trip. Not too bad at all.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have fished with them MANY times. Super friendly crew, super captian that will put you on the fish. 

I have gone out with my son many times and the ALWAYS make sure he has a good time. 

Have fished the carolina princess once and don't plan to go back. Having to fight with cook over a hooked fish is not what I would expect. I had hooked a grouper and was in the process of reeling it up and the line went slack all of a sudden. I did hear a power reel to my left. Short verision he and/or I had tangled, didn't get to see cause he powered up the fish and my line was cut followed by the fish being put in the box with his number on it. 

Don't have these troubles on Capt Stacy.


----------

